# i got error massege 0A-0224-0000 file copy failed during recovery



## samranoreen (Feb 26, 2010)

hi,i have toshiba laptop setlitte a 205 .i dropped it few days ago.when i turned it on it was giving me error that oprating system not found .i called toshiba support they told me to do recovery but it was not letting me do it .it was giving me message that hdd is not phisically found in the begining then support person told me its a hardware problem .i thought may be hdd is bad.i bought new hdd and tried to do recovery again .this time it was working .it gave me options like toshiba recovery wizard,warning sign and factory default stuff like that and then it was copying files for several mins and then i got error massege 0A-0224-0000 file copy failed during recovery.i dont know what to do next .how to fix this error.i have no warrenty on this computer.please help me  i am posting it again please some one help me.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you using a Recovery Disc or the Recovery Partition?

If you added a new HDD then the Recovery files are not there anymore as they 

are on a partition on the other drive.

I recommend that you contact Toshiba and see if they can send you a recovery disc.


----------



## samranoreen (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the reply.hi i dont know but the disc says recovery and application/drivers and then in the next row it says satellite A200/A205 series .windows vista home premium 32-bit.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay so you have the disc.

Make sure that the disc is clean. Could be bad media or optical drive.

Test the RAM.


----------



## samranoreen (Feb 26, 2010)

how to test the media because when i start the computer . it says media player not found also when i press f10 say boot mgr is missing.and if its bad media then what to do to fix it please help me and thanks a lot


----------



## froggeebear (Jul 23, 2010)

did you ever find out how to fix this? i'm have the same thing going on!


----------

